# Bussey Point



## buckshot4:13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anybody heard of or have hunted the primitive weapons hunt on Clarks Hill Bussey point.  Tried to do a search for it but nothing came up.  Anybody got any info on it?


----------



## whatman (Aug 21, 2010)

*bussy point*

there is some info on it in the briefly section of the gon this month pg 77.  contack ken boyd @800 533-3478 ext. 1159.
haven't been there in about 15 years.  have you been lately, if you have how was it.  the last time i went it was for a bow hunt no quota and got very crowded.  have had some good hunts there though.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've never been but i think i am going to check it out anyway.  Need to put together some public land hunts, we burned all our priorities last year so i'm sure i want get drawn for anything.


----------



## Minner (Aug 26, 2010)

Like whatman, I haven't been in a long time so it may have changed, but the two times I hunted it I didn't really care for it. One time was on a p/w hunt and you had to get in line and wait forever before you were allowed to go into the woods. Then when you got to your stand, people wanted to drive the deer. They would group up and walk the points. Nothing wrong with that persay but it was a quality buck area and it's hard for me to judge the deer when their running. I saw 7 deer one morning and all were running as fast as they could.

I went the next year and on a archery hunt and it was very crowded. Had hunters too close on multiple occasions.

That's just me and like I said, it's been a long time since I hunted it and it may have changed since then.


----------



## KGauger (Sep 12, 2010)

From the Augusta Chronicle Outdoors Calendar:
SEPT. 17-18:  An archery-only deer hunt will be held at Bussey Point in Lincoln County. The bag limit is two does and one quality buck each day of each hunt. Quality bucks are those with racks having four points or better on at least one side, or a 15-inch or greater outside spread. For more information, contact Ken Boyd at the J. Strom Thurmond Project Office at (800) 533-3478, ext. 1159, or (864) 333-1159.
OCT. 8:  An archery-only deer hunt will be held at Bussey Point in Lincoln County. The bag limit is two does and one quality buck each day of each hunt. For more information, contact Ken Boyd at the J. Strom Thurmond Project Office at (800) 533-3478, ext. 1159, or (864) 333-1159.
OCT. 9:  A muzzleloader hunt will be held at Bussey Point in Lincoln County. The bag limit is two does and one quality buck each day of each hunt. Quality bucks are those with racks having four points or better on at least one side, or a 15-inch or greater outside spread. For more information, contact Ken Boyd at the J. Strom Thurmond Project Office at (800) 533-3478, ext. 1159, or (864) 333-1159.
NOV. 12-13:  A muzzleloader hunt will be held at Bussey Point in Lincoln County. The bag limit is two does and one quality buck each day of each hunt. For more information, contact Ken Boyd at the J. Strom Thurmond Project Office at (800) 533-3478, ext. 1159, or (864) 333-1159.


----------

